# Udruga RODA > Želim! VOLONTIRATI u Rodi >  Moze li nam netko nesto splotati???

## Mukica

velicina oko 35 na 50 cm
u boji
20tak komada

----------


## Ms. Mar

Imaš pp.

----------


## (maša)

plotat mogu i ja...i u boji...pa ako možemo pomoć  :Smile: 

papir širine do 1064 mm i dužine koliko treba (role stavljamo u ploter)

----------

